# XM: We Can Deliver for EAS



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The nation's top satellite radio company said it wants to help
deliver critical information via the nation's emergency alert
system (EAS) to subscribers.

In comments on EAS matters sent to the Federal Communications 
Commission last week, XM Satellite Radio said it's committed 
to becoming part of the system by transmitting national 
emergency alerts on all of its channels and state and local 
emergency alerts on its instant traffic, weather and alert 
channels.

"Providing national media outlets such as satellite radio with
instantaneous access to these state and local emergency alerts
will greatly enhance their ability to deliver these alerts to
their subscribers," XM said in its comments.

XM has 21 local traffic, weather and alert channels, which
provide subscribers with updates on traffic and weather
conditions for the metropolitan regions they serve as well as
critical information such as Amber Alerts.

The company said it could provide state and local emergency 
alerts for additional regions if a single entity were
established to collect and transmit all state and local EAS
alerts, or if state and local EAS sources can transmit alerts
directly to XM.

"The most practical way for satellite radio operators to 
distribute state and local emergency alerts is if a system is
developed to first distribute these alerts to a central point
that is accessible by XM and other national media outlets,"
the company said. "Without this clearinghouse, it is 
impractical for XM to participate in the delivery of state and
local emergency alerts throughout its nationwide coverage area."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

